# [Davmail] - Erreur Java

## y351

Bonjour,

Je désire utiliser Exchange avec Davmail.

J'ai installé à partir d'un Overlay :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [I] net-mail/davmail-bin [1]
> 
>      Available versions:  ~*3.9.8 ~*3.9.9 ~*4.3.3 ~*4.4.0 ~*4.4.1 ~4.5.0 ~4.5.1 ~4.6.0 ~4.6.1 4.6.2 4.7.0 4.7.1 4.7.2 4.7.3 4.8.0{tbz2} {doc}
> ...

 

Voici le contenu du package :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Searching for davmail-bin ...
> 
>  * Contents of net-mail/davmail-bin-4.8.0:
> ...

 

1) J'utilise Systemd mais le service n'existe pas : il faudrait en créer un.

2) J'essaie donc de le lancer en CLI :

```

java -cp /opt/davmail-4.8.0/lib -jar /opt/davmail-4.8.0/bin/davmail.jar

```

Voici le résultat obtenu :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Error: A JNI error has occurred, please check your installation and try again
> 
> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/httpclient/HttpMethod
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Available Java Virtual Machines:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              
> 
>   [1]   icedtea-bin-8  system-vm                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              
> ...

 

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Merci d'avance pour vos retours.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

L'exécution se plaint qu'elle ne trouve pas le composant http d'Apache.

As-tu installé dev-java/commons-httpclient ?

Si cela fonctionne une fois installé, contacte le mainteneur de l'ebuild pour qu'il ajoute cette dépendance manquante.

----------

## y351

Salut,

Après l'avoir installé, j'ai le même erreur :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [I] dev-java/commons-httpclient                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               
> 
>      Available versions:  (3) 3.1-r1^t{tbz2}                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
> ...

 

```

java -cp /opt/davmail-4.8.0/lib -jar /opt/davmail-4.8.0/bin/davmail.jar
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Error: A JNI error has occurred, please check your installation and try again
> 
> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/httpclient/HttpMethod
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Searching for commons-httpclient in dev-java ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           
> 
>  * Contents of dev-java/commons-httpclient-3.1-r1:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
> ...

 

```

java -cp "/opt/davmail-4.8.0/lib,/usr/share/commons-httpclient-3/lib" -jar /opt/davmail-4.8.0/bin/davmail.jar        

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Error: A JNI error has occurred, please check your installation and try again                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 
> 
> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/httpclient/HttpMethod                                                                                                                                                                                                                           
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Toutes les dépendances sont incluses dans le paquet.

Ce script exécute davmail (j'espère  :Very Happy: )

```
#!/bin/sh

DIR="/opt/davmail-4.8.0/"

for JAR in $( find "${DIR}"/lib/ -type f -name \*.jar ); do

   CLASSPATH="${CLASSPATH}:${JAR}"

done

java -cp "${DIR}"/bin/davmail.jar${CLASSPATH} davmail.DavGateway "${DIR}"/conf/davmail.properties
```

----------

## y351

J'étais en train de regarder la conf du /etc/init.d/davmail... :Smile: 

En effet, ça lance mieux.

Mais erreur :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2018-01-11 12:59:11,848 WARN  [ImapConnection-55286] org.apache.commons.httpclient.HttpMethodBase  - Going to buffer response body of large or unknown size. Using getResponseBodyAsStream instead is recommended.                                                                                                            
> 
> 2018-01-11 12:59:12,216 ERROR [ImapConnection-55286] davmail.exchange.ExchangeSession  - Authentication failed: invalid user or password, retry with domain\user or use default domain setting                                                                                                                                
> ...

 

Et ce n'est pas le mot de passe

Je vais tester plusieurs comptes : LDAP(AD), compte mail

----------

## y351

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> davmail.server=true
> 
> davmail.enableEws=auto
> ...

 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *y351 wrote:*   

> J'étais en train de regarder la conf du /etc/init.d/davmail...
> 
> En effet, ça lance mieux.
> 
> Mais erreur :
> ...

 

Hohé l'autre comment il y va, il traite le log de menteur  :Smile: 

Bon, j'ai repéré un gros mot dans le post de départ (Exchange, beurk), et je vois "IMAP" et "Authentication Failed". Est-ce que l'accès IMAP que tu tentes est bien activé sur le bousin côté serveur?

PS: je me permets d'être désagréable vis à vis du produit parce que typiquement dans ma boîte l'accès IMAP est désactivé sur cette cochonnerie d'Office365. Et v'là l'accès moisi en POP3 pour la messagerie et l'impossibilité d'accéder au calendrier depuis des outils standards...

----------

## y351

Il n'y a pas de problème de mot de passe.  :Smile: 

----------

